# yard sale



## rangerbull (Apr 27, 2010)

I am haveing a yard sale the sat after next. or should I say my wife is. decided to get rid of a few things and clean out a bit. I beleive I put 5 5500 c3 garcias in for about 8 bucks each. they are boat scuffed but still works good. also put in a 5000 red one. 1 qauntum reel. put in a few rods but would have to look at them. got a all star and falcon a axis. think I put 9 bucks on them. don't want to hurt anyone. got a lot of plastics and stuff. culling ropes and grease pad to keep track of your limits. golden rule 3 bucks. just about a lot of misc. guess I should have put this in a bargain bin section. lol still cleaning out my garage no telling what I might find. I live in shelbyville.


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Apr 27, 2010)

I wish I lived close to Shelbyville!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 27, 2010)

would you sell any reels over the net by chance?


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Apr 27, 2010)

If the answer is yes, I want in on that too!


----------



## rangerbull (Apr 27, 2010)

I could sell some over here with pay pal but with around 5 bucks shipping and 8 bucks a reel it gets the price up a bit. I could get some pics if anyone was serious


----------



## UtahBassKicker (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm serious, post me some pics please!


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi guys,
We have a rule here that you have to make 50 ors so posts before you sell things. This is not a "normal" for sale because it started out as a yard sale. We have had issues in the past so I am letting everyone be aware.


----------



## cyberflexx (Apr 28, 2010)

Oh yeah.. I've been caught up in one of those issues.. Right Jim? thank goodness I was able to put stop payment on the check I sent, then we had to lock down our accounts and have them watched for fraud.

Not saying this user will do that, but......

Why dont you pop them up on ebay, take paypal as a payment, get more $ for your goods? just a thought.. I made 900 in a month on ebay when I cleaned out my garage!


----------



## rangerbull (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm sorry about that. Guess I should have read the rules. If anything is left I will pop them on ebay and let you all know. don't want to step on toes here. You can check my rating on ebay before you buy. my name is rangerbull_625 just type that in the search and you will find me. again I am sorry about the rule thing.


----------



## cyberflexx (Apr 29, 2010)

No problem... can you put your location in your tinboats profile?

I see you have a Ranger in the pic of your ebay profile.. =D> =D> 

I've got a 2004 519vx Comanche Ranger Cup edition..

Welcome to the site!..


----------



## rangerbull (Apr 29, 2010)

went in and put location cyberflex. My ranger comanche is gone  sold it to a guy in quincy Ill. hopefully I will have another one but right now I got the flat bottom to hold me over. been on the water 7 times in the last 11 days. catching a lot of bass right now. biggest today was about 5 pounds. little cold out this morning for a old man.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 29, 2010)

rangerbull said:


> went in and put location cyberflex. .




Most people are more interested in the state, city being a bonus. "Shelbyville" means nothing to most people, unless they're Simpsons fans :lol:


----------



## rangerbull (Apr 30, 2010)

ok now does my profile satisfy everyone.




dyeguy1212 said:


> rangerbull said:
> 
> 
> > went in and put location cyberflex. .
> ...


----------



## cyberflexx (Apr 30, 2010)

rangerbull said:


> ok now does my profile satisfy everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope.... :lol: just kidding...


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Apr 30, 2010)

rangerbull said:


> ok now does my profile satisfy everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks man, I was losing sleep over that. :wink:


----------



## rangerbull (Apr 30, 2010)

I think we need to go fishing.


----------



## bassboy1 (Apr 30, 2010)

Put the C3s on ebay. You'll certainly do better than 8 bucks with them. Last one I bought was for 26 bucks, and the previous owner thought it had a problem (I couldn't find a problem with it - local reel repair guy couldn't find a problem with it - I've used it to catch plenty o' stripers without a problem), and thus priced accordingly. Ones without problems were listed significantly higher. 

If you do decide you still want to sell them at that price, I'll take all 5 (provided the previous posters no longer want them, and Jim doesn't mind, and deems it buyer beware), and the handles are even on the wrong side. I'd just keep them in the boat as spare reels for company to use. 

Do yourself a favor though, put them on ebay.


----------



## rangerbull (Apr 30, 2010)

yeah thanks I have decided to put them on ebay. I know what they sell for. I have 14 of them but now I am down sizing to the lower profile reels. the bigger ones just kill my hands now that I have arthritis. I did purchase 2 of the 4600c4's. really like them. thanks again


----------



## rangerbull (May 18, 2010)

Boy I am glad I put them on ebay. I got 66 bucks for all three. Better that 24 bucks here. Listed a few things today. maybe I will have that new ranger yet. miss the old one.


----------



## cyberflexx (May 19, 2010)

=D>


----------

